# T-shirt fulfillment service company is Los Angeles?



## lowhova (Feb 14, 2012)

Can anyone direct me to a good T-shirt fulfillment service company is Los Angeles?


----------



## Str8up8up (Oct 26, 2010)

I'm also looking for a fulfillment company in los angeles. Specifically a company that can produce and fulfill direct to garment to customers from an ecommerce website.


----------



## printaura (Apr 5, 2005)

Any reason you need them to be IN Los Angeles? Also, folks here might be able to help more if you mentioned more about what you need done specifically (i.e. one time vs ongoing, DTG vs. screenprinting, quantities)

It is nice to go local but you will find a lot more options if you can look nationally. You can check out PrinterListings - custom t-shirt printers reviewed at PrinterListings.com


----------

